# iwantit IPH10011



## Cathijack

Not charging any devices. Is it broken or does it not charge


----------



## CriticalPoint

Looks like the 'I Want It IPH10011' does charge. Have you tried docking the iPod/iPhone in to another dock?

Or even docking another iDevice in the 'IPH10011'?

Best, Crit.


----------

